# 100% CPU with nothing running?



## Minnow (Jun 25, 2010)

So for the past few days my laptop (Compaq Presario CQ50) has been noticeably and annoyingly slow. Task manager tells me that, no matter which or how many programs I have open, the CPU usage flatlines at 100%. As soon as it boots up it spikes to 100 and stays there. 

I've disabled all the startup programs, and it didn't change anything. I though maybe I'd caught a virus or something, but I ran SuperAntiSpyware several times, and it didn't fix it. It actually did find quite a few adware files and some other things (~40 if I remember right) but even after dealing with those the CPU stayed up at 100.

Sometimes it will be okay for a few minutes after booting up (hovering around 10-20%) but soon it climbs back up. 

I don't really have any idea what the problem is. Does anyone else?

I can post specs if that would help.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 25, 2010)

use the processes tab to check which processes it is.


----------



## Minnow (Jun 27, 2010)

That's the thing, when the CPU is high like this, no processes are shown to be using more than 1-2%. Usually, if, say, I have tons of Firefox stuff open, the firefox process will be set around 40-50, but nothing is that high. 

Yesterday, after I booted up, it was at a normal level for quite a while, about half an hour, but then shot back up to 100 without me doing anything different.

I also booted up in safe mode, and when I did that the CPU was normal and stayed normal.

EDIT: also, not sure if this is important, but System Idle Process doesn't show up when the CPU is high.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 28, 2010)

Try a clean boot and see if the problem persists.


----------

